
TryClojure - Browser based Clojure REPL - raju
http://tryclj.licenser.net/
======
dmoney
It seems to have a problem with large numbers.

    
    
      => (type 10)
      java.lang.Integer
      => (type 10000000000)
      java.lang.Exception: EvalReader not allowed when
      *read-eval* is false.
    

Edit: a few bugs or limitations:

    
    
      => (defn pow [base exp] (apply * (take exp (iterate #'identity base))))
      #'net.licenser.sandbox.box1712/pow
      => (defn long-compute [power] (def p (pow 10 power)) (loop [i 0] (if (> i p) i (recur (inc i)))))
      #'net.licenser.sandbox.box1712/long-compute
      => (long-compute 6)
      1000001
      => (long-compute 7)
      Execution Timed Out!
    
      => (import java.lang.System)
      java.lang.System
      => (System/getCurrentTimeMillis)
      Disabled for security purposes.
    
      => 10000000000
      10000000000
      => (type 10000000000)
      java.lang.Exception: EvalReader not allowed when *read-eval* is false.
      => (type (pow 10 10))
      java.lang.Long

~~~
mahmud
It would be foolish not put limitations on a live clojure repl.

------
ollysb
It would be great to see a walk through tutorial in the same style as
<http://tryruby.org/> and <http://try.redis-db.com/>

------
peregrine
This one looks a lot different then the one you posted to IRC earlier but its
nice to see support for functions! :)

EDIT: Great work though!

------
xhuang
this is very good idea, but the design of the page make me want to close the
window - it hurt my eyes.

